# Would this be fine guys?



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey everyone so todays my bday, and my gf said it was ok for me to get a bigger setup then the 4ft 33gal I was looking for.  I don't have a really big space for it, Im actually putting it on the window ledge. So the question I have for all you Bca'ers is that " Will my window ledge be able to hold a fish tank around 55gal?"


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not do it.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Would really depend what's under the ledge which is hard to know without opening the wall. However, if framed like most walls, with studs on 16" centers, then it shouldn't be a problem. Do you have a stud finder? If you can find out what type of support is under the ledge, you'd have a better idea what is supporting it.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

As target says, really depends where the studs are and how many there are.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

if it is a bay window like my place, it is with minimal support. a 55g is easily 550lb. I would not trust it myself. And peter, tank next to window is never a good idea... temperature goes up and down fast. sunlight even with your bind close will create algae issue.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

why don't you try and put 600lb on there in books and stuff for a few days


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Something like this might work instead for your 55g. It looks nice and adds lots of storage. I used it behind a couch as a room divider. They are $80 new at ikea but can be found online usually. EXPEDIT Shelving unit - black-brown - IKEA


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

That should be able to hold the weight of a larger tank just fine. The front of the wall is framed with 2x4 most likely on 16" centre and the back is either 2x4 ledger to hold the finish sill material or 2x4 on the flat to hold it on 16" centre toe nailed into structural framing of the exterior wall. My worry would be is if it is level or bowed a little, but that could be fixed with foam. Oh and that looks like a cultured marble sill if the underlying framing is out when the tank weighs it down it might flatten it out and could crack it, but would hold the weight fine.

The aglae issues and temperature swings are a different story =)


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

It's really anybody's guess if it will hold or not every house is a little bit different from one to the next even with the same floor plans, some builders skimp. The only sure things there are temp swings and algae issues, I'd find other location if possible.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> It's really anybody's guess if it will hold or not every house is a little bit different from one to the next even with the same floor plans, some builders skimp. The only sure things there are temp swings and algae issues, I'd find other location if possible.


Actually almost everything around that framing is structural to the house and there is really only 1 way to frame that in unless you're using 6" pieces of wood and nailing them all together to make the framing. A detail like that in a house has usually gone through inspection from the city, and if someone is going to build that like a 5 year old playing with lego the engineer who signs off on the framing and the city inspector are going to both laugh, then make sure everything else they've built is done properly instead of just assuming.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Having worked in the industry both commercial and residential. Also done some updates on my parents house I'd have to say you never know whats there unless you did it, not trying to make an issue here or anything, just saying if it was my place I wouldn't gamble. If you want a tank there open it up and do a custom built in, if its a rental ask the landlord.


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

I would not trust the new thinner Ikea expedit units.


----------

